# Put a donk on it...



## innex (May 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckMvj1piK58

Not even gonna say anything on this one...


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 8, 2010)

Dog that's bangin sick

Sort of reminds me of these:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7GGkKpBR-g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z59gAXZ0ksQ


----------

